# Dodge/Telfair/ North Florida



## Chadx1981 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am looking to expand my lease. If anyone knows of anything in dodge or telfair county that u think might interest me let me know please. Also a friend of mine is looking for something in north Florida or south ga. He would be willing to join a club. Me on the other hand would like to lease my own tract. Please help if you can! 


Thanks


----------



## guntrader33 (Feb 16, 2012)

i am looking for a club in the same area


----------



## Chadx1981 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am still looking as u can see. I will keep u updated!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Feb 18, 2012)

This lease section is always so slow!


----------



## Chadx1981 (Feb 27, 2012)

Any help


----------



## guntrader33 (Mar 10, 2012)

i have found nothing this is killing me


----------



## georgia_hunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I am looking for something in this area also. We might need to get together and lease some Rayioner land.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Mar 15, 2012)

I haven't counted u out yet gun trader. I have a thing or two I'm working on I'm not sure if it would interest u or not.


----------



## Shanelott (Mar 24, 2012)

We have almost 600 acres on the little satilla river, Brantley and Pierce co line, total of five members, need two, $1000 member


----------



## rance56 (Mar 24, 2012)

I know of some n Jeff davis county 200acres 9 an acre


----------



## Chadx1981 (Mar 24, 2012)

Have u hunted it rance


----------



## rance56 (Mar 24, 2012)

i havent seen it other than a ariel. about half woods, half farmland. backs up to abotu 1500 acres of woods.. pm me your email adress and ill send you the maps if you are interested. i have enough land for the moment or i would be checking it out. its about 6 miles south of hazlehurst.


----------



## guntrader33 (Apr 3, 2012)

You find anything yet i still havnt found anything the is worth the money yet


----------



## Chadx1981 (Apr 3, 2012)

Email me gun. Chadx1981@aol.com


----------



## roscoe54 (Apr 4, 2012)

Saw a ad for lease 170 acres in Cadwell 10 dollars a acre.
  478-689-6897 Wayne Poole


----------



## joedublin (Apr 22, 2012)

Chadx and guntrader...I've been leasing the same 516 acres is SW Grady County for the last 13 years...might have a spot or two open for the right guys...$825 dues for deer and turkeys.


----------

